# Getting ready for my Concealed Class



## perchin (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm taking my Concealed Weapon's permit classes starting on Jan. 15th.

I've been overwhelmed with trying to pick out a pistol thus far... I need something that has at least a little stopping power, yet be shootable for the wife too. It needs to be a good one for carry at times as well... Any advice anybody?

My next dilema is that I need to first get my purchase permit through my county clerk's office. I've tried three times now to get it. First time they were closed by 4:00PM :twisted: . Second time they said that you could only get a purchase permit between the hours of 12:00 to 2:00, and I got there at 3:30 :evil: The third time I had the day off of work, and apparently they were all having a sick day, cuz they were closed. :roll: I wish there was another option to get the permit.

Oh yeah, and to further complicate this my budget is only $350.00 :?


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 11, 2010)

A 357 snubby revolver, at $350 you should beable to pick up a good taurus in the used department for sure. Pretty good stopping power for that price.

target practice you can shoot 38's out of it in the mean time  

congrats on the classes finally =D>


----------



## danmyersmn (Dec 12, 2010)

Ruger SR9C


----------



## pharaoh2 (Dec 12, 2010)

A 9mm with good ammo should serve you well. I have some Remington Golden Sabre loads here that look just horrible. I like the 9mm because recoil is very managable and is trusted around the world.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 12, 2010)

As I have said in earlier threads on the subject, I am a revolver fan for people that are not thoroughly familiar with firearms and may not have the intentions of getting that way.

They are no nonsense, do what they have to do weapons. They don't have a bunch of gizmos to potentially malfunction and most of them can be filthy and still operate.

Caliber will largely depend on whether you go the revolver or auto route.

9mm's or a .40 if you go auto, .38 will be fine if you go revolver.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 12, 2010)

All I can say is if your wife is planning on shooting this gun any(practice at the range), make sure she likes it and is comfortable with it before you buy. My mom bought a S&W "Airweight" .38 J-Frame before I got into guns(without consulting anyone but the gunshop owner... #-o ) and she won't shoot it, I took her to the range one night and she shot it like twice and wouldn't shoot it again....granted these were +p rounds, but still. I tried some lighter loads(non +P) at the range yesterday, and it helped some, but i still don't think enough for her to ever use it comfortably or possibly even accurately. 

Thinking about talking her into trying something different....maybe a smaller steel framed .380 or maybe try a different brand(or maybe even a non-Airweight model revolver and see if they're any better? Not really sure.


----------



## perchin (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks guys... Keep em coming...

Looking at guns online is kinda overwhelming. I wouldn't consider myself a firearms expert by any means. All I've ever owned are my couple 22's, 12ga., 20ga., and 308. I've never owned a hand gun, but have shot a bunch of 22's, and my buddy's 9mm.

Pretty much, you can see the green behind my ears still.
This might sound dumb but are revolvers easy to carry? and are they comparable in price or more expensive? after I purchase something, I need to buy two hundred rounds for the class and to practice with.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 12, 2010)

5 shot snub nose revolvers are easy enough to carry and conceal but they are not particularly tack drivers at the range, especially a double action only revolver. But, when the poo hits the fan you aren't really worried about punching paper dots, either. That's when the ability to simply draw your weapon, place it on target and pull the trigger really shines.

The price is sort of like everything else.. they run the gamut the same as autos. You can get cheap ones and you can get expensive ones.

Something in the Taurus lines will be dependable and not break the bank. You should be able to pick up a Ruger or Smith on your budget if you shop around a bit too.

Oh.. and looking online at the big box type retailers won't really give you a good price on guns. Most of them are quite a bit higher than what you can pick one up for at a good gun only shop.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Dec 13, 2010)

There is a lot to consider when buying a pistol....check here for good advise....

https://www.lake-link.com/boards/forums/viewposts.cfm?Thread_ID=86494&ThreadTypeID=20

We in Wisconsin are still waiting for our "leagal" right to conceal carry to become law. With a new Governor taking office we are all hoping it will pass this time.... Former Gov. vetoed the bill twice...even after a referendum that confirmed the public wanted it....oh well at least we have "Open Carry" legal here....

Outdoorsman.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 13, 2010)

if you want concealment.... I carry a Glock 27 which is a sub-compact 40 cal. 

I can put it in the small of my back in a concealed holster or put it in a pocket (depending on which pants I am wearing). No one knows it's there unless you pull it out and show them. And these guns are not made to shoot people in the leg... they are pure stopping power. Torso shots are the targets.


----------



## Flatsdaddy (Dec 16, 2010)

The Ruger LCP or Taurus TCP in a wallet holster are comfortable enough to forget they are there. They shoot very well at reasonable distances.

I carry an NAA .22 mag revolver in a front pocket holster. It goes in when the pants go on. Every day.

If I ever have to shoot someone (God forbid), I know I will wish for my Glock 22. I know I will have what is comfortable to carry.

It will always be a trade off between comfort and firepower. Get what you will be willing/able to carry or you will not have it when you need it.


----------



## perchin (Dec 16, 2010)

I've got it narrowed down between two... Thanks Quakrstackr for the brand help... first is an TAURUS PT145 45ACP and second is an TAURUS PT111 9MM. I can get either one for the same price of $350.00. They are both brand new and come with 2-10 round mags,original box,manual,lifetime warranty and locking keys.

Are they worth it? don't beat up on me now, but honestly... game on?


----------



## Bubba (Dec 16, 2010)

I seriously considered getting one of those before I bought the gun I currently have(S&W M&P 9mm compact), but there were a couple things that swayed my mind. First is the reputation for Taurus' customer service....or in this case, lack of. I have heard VERY few descent reports of it....heard/read if you send them back a gun....your lucky to get it back within a couple months....usually quite abit more from alot of the reports. I really loved the feel of the gun, but from the reports of the guns functioning and quality...I wanted that "comfy" feeling of knowing if I did have a problem, I would at least have good customer service to back me up. The saying is good thing these guns come with a lifetime warranty, because it'll take you a lifetime to get it back from them if you do have problems. 

Also, The reports of those guns in general....they are hit or miss. Some people love them and have had absolutely no problem with them, but I read alot more negative reports from owners than good. So this really worried me, again in conjunction with their negative reports on Taurus' customer support.

Funny thing is though, Their revolvers get alot better reviews than their semi-autos. Not sure if its just because they are a simpler gun(not cycling of the slide or anything like that to foul up) or what, but you do hear alot better things about Taurus' revolvers versus their semi-autos.

But thats just me though, what do I know?


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 16, 2010)

2 cents ........... stay away from Taurus --- save a little more and go with Glock -


----------



## perchin (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 17, 2010)

If you felt of that Taurus in your hand and liked it, I might suggest checking into a Smith & Wesson M&P Compact. That is what I have and I love it. Before I bought it, I felt of alot of different comparable guns and it was quite abit more comfortable in my hand than the others. The Glock 26(compact 9mm) was probably the least comfortable, but I believe mainly due to the fact that I do have smaller hands...the grip is really bulky. Like I said, I did really like the feel of those Taurus PT's, but their reputation kept me from going that route. Another that was a decent feeling gun to me was the Springfield XD Subcompact...and they have a great reputation as well. I lucked up and found my M&P9c used with very little use for $450 bucks, and it came with a total of 4 magazines(most normally come with just two...a single new magazine will run you anywhere from 30-40 bucks for this gun), so there are deals to be found out there, just make sure if you do think about going used, do a little research on inspecting one so you can get a good look of the overall condition(outside of just being "pretty"...haha).


----------



## perchin (Dec 18, 2010)

I went again to the gun shop, and asked about a hundred questions, and held onto about 40 different guns. I'm going back today to test out two of em' and then make a final decision from there. The two that I really like are 1st. the Glock sub-compact 9mm with a lasergrip and pinky handle extension, and 2nd the Smith & Wesson M&P 9mm sub-compact. I really like the feel of the glock a little more.

So much for my budget...  If I pick one of these two, I'll put a down payment on it, and have to pay off the last couple hundred after christmas... oh well, as long as I get something that will last my lifetime, and be reliable, I'll be happy.

I'll update when I get home today, and let ya'll know how it went. Thanks for all the advice guys.


----------



## perchin (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll be purchasing the Glock fellas... its not the coolest looking, or flashy, but it felt the best in my hand. The specialty grip w/laser, and extension definatley helped the feel of it. In my hands, it shot a lot more accurately then the S&W.

I also will be getting the GunVault GV1000C-DLX. I almost went with the one that has the fingerprint reconition, and thought that it can't get any better than that, but the shop owner said to steer clear of it because if your finger is wet, moist, or sweaty, it does not operate. Which he demonstrated.


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 18, 2010)

Good choice, you'll be happy and have a top quality gun...


----------



## perchin (Dec 18, 2010)

FishingCop said:


> Good choice, you'll be happy and have a top quality gun...



Thanks FishingCop.

My wife went with me today and shot both also. She's worried that I liked it too much, and that going to a range will become another hobby of mine... :mrgreen: nawww!!! :---)


----------



## pharaoh2 (Dec 19, 2010)

If I told you how many guns I've bought, sold, traded or given away over the last ten years you wouldn't believe me and think I was insane. take my word for it, shooting ranges are a money pit.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 20, 2010)

Congrats on the new gun. Everyone has opinions and its all in what you feel comfortable with, thats all that matters. You should have no problems what so ever with the Glock, a widely liked gun. :beer:


----------



## Bassman018 (Dec 25, 2010)

A Keltec PM9 its a great little pistol, 9mm is a tried and true cartridge and with not over penetrate in urban environments. Easy to handle, and the Keltecs are reliable and affordable.


----------



## perchin (Jan 4, 2011)

Picked her up today... \/ 
Also picked up 200 rounds of cheap winchester ammo in order to go to the range. I can't wait.

Here she is


----------



## brmurray (Jan 6, 2011)

nice pickup. Glock is a good pickup for those who wants a simple semi. I have shot glocks for a while and carry a 23 for my carry all. I have fallen in love with the springfield XDs though. Great firearm!!

Good job passing on the taurus, looooong trigger pull. Makes for a lot of low shots.


----------



## perchin (Jan 15, 2011)

I went to my class this morning, and completed the course. I was surprised by how easy it is to pass the NRA portion. I'll be applying for my CPL in the following week or two. :mrgreen: 

*on a side note*... after watching three different ruger's jam all throughout the course, I'm darn glad with my purchase. 8)


----------

